# Looking to meet like minded friends



## the operator (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi guys/gals I am living in Thailand most of the time apart from overseas work which should be changing in the next 6 months. Im far from a bbers physique . Il be in Thailand August 6th for around a mo th before returning to work if anyone would like to train. I currently live in pattaya but will travel too. Be good to hear, see and get advice. I spent 10 years in the army so cardio is not my favoritie . I do like to party however I want a new project and woukd like to do a competition . I think a year it would take so I've ben told . Good luck guys hoping to hear from you soon


----------



## brazey (Jun 18, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2017)

Welcome!

What kind of competition do you want to do?


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 19, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## nativepride123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi everyone ..  I'm a girl contractor I do Roofing siding and masonry I'm not a bodybuilder but the guy I'm seeing is...I want to get inside on how to help him with his goals


----------



## Bigbwoy (Apr 14, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## aenergy (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome!
https://anabolicenergy.me/


----------



## Bluntson (Apr 18, 2018)

Sup! Not a fan of cardio eh? Me neither


----------



## Jnc123 (Jul 30, 2018)

Welcome


----------

